
I'm a millennial and I can't get my older colleagues to be vulnerable - kuahyeow
https://work.qz.com/1155475/im-a-millennial-and-i-cant-get-my-older-colleagues-to-be-vulnerable-help/
======
randomerr
Maybe work is for work?

There was an article a few months ago about how dress codes and
standardization at IBM lead to better work and social relationships. Everyone
followed the same work and dress code. It relived the stress of culture
differences (race, religion, vulnerabilities, ect.) by focusing on the job at
hand. They became friends because they didn't have to worry about social
issues while at work.

Also back to the original article you posted, finding out that someone has a
condition like epilepsy may prevent them from advancing in their career. You
don't want to put too much stress on them because you never know when they
could have a seizure. Even if they've been stable for years.

------
tomohawk
Its a job, not the center of your life. Broaden your life outside of work
instead of trying to find meaning where there is likely none. Your boss is not
your friend, and may one day need to lay your off for no fault of your own.
What will you do then if your job is the center of your life?

------
mpweiher
And maybe you should stop trying?

As the other commenter wrote: work is for work. It is not a place for your
personal issues. It's almost as if our language even has different words:
_friend_ vs. _colleague_.

If colleagues become friends, that's fine. However, if you only want to work
with friends, that is _unprofessional_.

And of course, the whole "we're not a company, we're a family" BS is just a
ruse to get you to put in extra time for free. If you're lucky.

If you're unlucky, they are actually so delusional as to think they mean it.
They cannot actually mean it, because a company is fundamentally different
from a family, and when push comes to shove, that nature will assert itself
and many a tear will be shed as the illusion pops.

